# 19" SSR GT3's on...



## samps (May 17, 2004)

*19" SSR GT3's on...now with pics*

No pics yet, roommate took camera to Bermuda with him.

Intial impressions:

- wheel's look sexy, damn sexy, I got the silver ones, rather than satin. I saw the satin ones on a silver M3 the last time I was at the stealership, and thought silver would look better on my silver 540. I think I was right.

- no rubbing...weird, I thought there would be. There may be if fully loaded in the back, but haven't experienced it yet. 8.5 in front, and 9.5 in back. 245 and 275. Sport suspension.

- lowering? don't think it's really needed, however, funds aren't available now so it would have to wait anyhow.

- tires: Pirelli P-Zero Rosso's. Assimetrico. Tires are nice, I hear the wear on them isn't all that great though, we'll have to wait and see. I tend not to drive overly agressive. Tires on dry pavement very sticky though, I don't know if it's the wider tires, but I feel more of the road. Comparison to stock though is not that bad. Better than I thought it would be.

- Overall I am happy with my wheel choice. I do personally love chrome, and as some of you may know I was looking at quite a selection of wheels before ultimately deciding on the SSR's. The polished lip looks great.

I will post pics by Thursday, as my roommate (bastid) returns from Bermuda on Wednesday night.

Simpson


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

I am jealous! I also want a set.
the best rims for e39 IMHO
post pics soon


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

*pics*

Ok, pics now, don't know why some came out fuzzy, I guess I was shaky when I took them. Worked over 30 hours in 3 days.


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

*pics*

2 more.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks good. At first, I thought the satin would give contrast and fit your car more, but the silver ones really look good.


----------



## businessman_b (Aug 19, 2004)

Those look great! Really nice car...


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, I had also thought that satin would have been a better way to go. I saw an M3 with satin 19's a couple of days prior to ordering mine, and then saw a silver M5 with silver ones on m5board.com, and thought that silver would be a better way to go. I'm not dissappointed with my choice. I think the wheels look great.


----------



## wolverine (Aug 12, 2004)

Your camera is probably set on MF (manual focus). Set it on AF automatic focus) and take some more pics. I did the same thing, and my pics looked just like yours. AF they will be clear as a bell.


----------



## e46supra (Jan 13, 2003)

I NEED those wheels on my M5.

How much did you pay and where did you get them?


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

The wheels look great. I am in your area Samps so was wondering where you purchased the wheels. Can I ask the cost ?

Thanks


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

I got them from SR Auto in Richmond (on Minoru). See Andy or Samson. Tell them I (Simpson) sent you. They ordered them from Tirerack.com for me. With rubber it was just under 7 I think.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice ride :thumbup: 
I just got wheels and tires from the Tirerack for the wife's 540 wagon...highly recommend them. Very happy with the ASA AR1.
Maybe I'll see your car around town...seems to be a fair number of 540's from vancouver area on this board


----------

